# Anyone know About Grape Vines?



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Is anyone able to advise me? I have a large number of vines surrounding my property, and they are growing very well. But I notice some have developed a brown rust coloured spot on some of the leaves. 

Should I be spraying them with anything? Is there a 100% organic option, if so? 

Any pointers gratefully received!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Matt. We were advised to break off an affected piece of vine and take it into our Co-op in Coimbra. There is a guy there who will advise specifically for your particular problem. It might work to pop into a co-op nearer to you but don't hold your breath on the organic solution.

Have a check online to see if you can identify the problem and then consider a solution of tea tree oil if appropriate.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you. I haven't found much online to identify the problem. I'll keep looking. 

Anyone know if there is such a co-operative in or around Castanheira de Pera?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

You could try Ficape in Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Mattskii said:


> Thank you. I haven't found much online to identify the problem. I'll keep looking.
> 
> Anyone know if there is such a co-operative in or around Castanheira de Pera?


There's a co-op in Figuero dos Vinhos, it goes by the name of Ficape and it's on the street next to the one that you go down to the Saturday market, it's about 100 metres down on the right and I think you'll find a sign also that advertises them. I only found out that it was a co-operative by accident through asking a Portuguese.:cool2:


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks peeps. Will investigate!


----------

